# Short notice: Interest in meet in Ithaca, NY Saturday 10/23?



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

So - I had this weekend off and spent a lot of time cleaning up the frog room (it really needed it). But I was wondering, since the tanks look nice now - and I have off next weekend - if there was any interest in a frog meet at my house in Ithaca (14850). I haven't hosted a meet in several years, and never had one in my new place.

The frog room is much more spacious than my old place - so there is plenty of room for people to look at tanks.

I know that a good chunk of the regulars will be on their way to Peru (lucky bastards) - so at least maybe the rest of us can have some fun in their absence. If you are interested and would be able to come - post in the thread or shoot me an email. I'll see how much response there is - and make the final call.

Oz

PS - I just saw the thread that Jason was trying to have a meet that day as well. So if there is too much conflict - I might just skip this. Unfortunately, this is one of the few weekends that I would be able to do this.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

How about after the Peru trip, so we can tell you guys all about it


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I think someone should definitely have a post-Peru trip so that pictures and stories can be shared. 

Unfortunately, my weekends are pretty much shot until Christmas with the exception of next weekend.

You guys have an awesome time.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I could come, if it happens.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

sounds like a good idea. i believe your zip is 4 hours and 15 mins from me. so you cant be much further then that.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

How far from South Jersey, Oz? 




Alex


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

DCreptiles said:


> sounds like a good idea. i believe your zip is 4 hours and 15 mins from me. so you cant be much further then that.


Oz's collection is def worth the trip.


----------



## Xan Stepp (Aug 17, 2009)

Oz,
I'd be up for it. Then again, I'm perfectly fine with short notice.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Alex - I am 4.5 hours from South Jersey (Cumberland County - ~40 minutes from Philly).

So far the response has been a little mixed (as I expected given the short notice). I don't want to have a few people drive from far away and there be a small showing - as the best part of these meetings in meeting new people/trades/local sales, etc.

So, I'll see how responses go for the next day or so - and then make a final call.

Oz


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm like 20 minutes from Philly! That's not so bad at all if it's only 40 minutes from there


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yours said:


> I'm like 20 minutes from Philly! That's not so bad at all if it's only 40 minutes from there


Its nearly 5 hours from you


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

for once im only 30 minutes from a potential meeting BUT , my halloween party is this friday and ill be dead on sat and sun ! sry cant make it oz!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

The consensus for most is that it isn't a good weekend. 

I'll try to have a meeting sometime in the spring if I can.

Oz


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Anyone have Rob's contact info? I tried an e-mail to no avail.

Thanks,

David


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I've connected with him...thanks!



dmartin72 said:


> Anyone have Rob's contact info? I tried an e-mail to no avail.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David


----------

